# Encouragement Thread...



## TraciChanel (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm starting this encouragement thread in the spirit of 1 Thessalonians 5:11: "Therefore encourage (admonish, exhort) one another and edify (strengthen and build up) one another, just as you are doing". So, here's how it will work - please post in this thread whatever you have gained encouragment from. This could be:
- A scripture (or scriptures)
- A quote (famous quote, quote from a friend, loved one,etc.), 
- A song (or link to a song), song lyrics
- An encouraging video, etc...
- A personal experience with God (testimony)
You get the idea 

It is my hope that everyone who reads and posts to this thread will be blessed and encouraged. I pray that the Holy Spirit will use this thread to encourage and uplift everyone who reads it. Amen...


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 4, 2011)

Here's a song (link below) that just speaks to my heart every time I hear it. It's called Purple, by Donnie Mclurkin. 

Here is the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3RKTo4Hhkw

Here are the lyrics:

When we praise heaven responds with open arms
When we praise heaven abides within your heart
Praise unlocks the door it breaks every chain
Praise releases dreams it's all in His name

Just praise through your struggles and through your pain
Just praise through the storm, yes through the rain
Beyond every dark cloud, Beyond all fear and doubt
There’s a blessing, a promise awaiting in your praise

When we praise God will do the impossible
Just have faith He can do the improbable 
Tell of His awesome works, Speak well of His name 
Jesus, oh Lamb of God forever shall reign

Just praise through your struggles and through your pain
Just praise through the storm, yes through the rain
Beyond every dark cloud, Beyond all fear and doubt
There’s a blessing, a promise awaiting in your praise

We lift our voices in one accord
Sing these praises to you oh lord
Oh, Oh, Oh, Oh
There is no one, No one like Thee, Holy, Holy

Praise him, Worship Him, Gonna Clap, Gonna Dance, Gonna Shout, Gonna just lift my voice and Praise Him, Worship Him, Gonna Clap, Gonna Dance, Gonna Shout
Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh (2x)
Just praise, Just Praise, Just Praise (2x)
Just praise through your struggles and through your pain
Just praise through the storm, yes through the rain
Beyond every dark cloud, Beyond all fear and doubt 
Beyond every dark cloud, Beyond all fear and doubt 
Beyond every dark cloud, Beyond all fear and doubt 
There’s a blessing, a promise awaiting in your praise

Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 4, 2011)

Maya Angelou - Master Class video. Maya speaks about GOD, the power of LOVE and the power of WORDS.  

http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/i9bwAfwuYyg/


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 4, 2011)

Here's a powerful sermon called, "The Power of Your Prophesy". It is based on Gen. 15:8-14 and it speaks beautifully about God's grace. It's old...I would guess it was taped probably in the 1990's, but the message has not aged. I stumbled upon this a couple weeks ago on YT and it continues to minister to me. The sermon starts at 4:00 (a bit of singing/praise music before that). 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G51IzAvcbN0&list=FLPMTKM5Dflz6TdGwJzTnThQ&index=8&feature=plpp_video


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 4, 2011)

This is a song..​


www.*you*tube.com/watch?v=7tCXObtC_fk 


.

You Are For Me
kari jobe


So faithful. So constant. 
So loving and so true.
So powerful in all You do.

You fill me. You see me. 
You know my every move
and You love for me to sing to You.

I know that You are for me. 
I know that You are for me.
I know that You will never, 
forsake me in my weaknesses

I know that You have come now, 
even if to write upon my heart.
To remind me who You are.

So patient, So gracious, 
So merciful and true…
So wonderful in all You do. 
You know me. You see me.
You know my every move. 
You love for me to sing to You

Lord, I know that You are for me.
I know that You are for me.
I know that You will never, 
forsake me in my weaknesses.
I know that You have come now, 
even if to write upon my heart.

To remind me that 
I know that You are for me.
I know that You are for me.
I know that You will never, 
forsake me in my weaknesses.
I know that You have come now,
even if to write upon my heart.
To remind me who You are. 

I know that You are for me.
I know that You are for me.
I know that You will never, 
forsake me in my weaknesses.
I know that You will come now,
even if to write upon my heart.
To remind me of who You are


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 4, 2011)

When all seems at lost or about to fail...

Take heart, Precious Ones ...

That's when... God always steps in. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOXtM0maBuk&feature=related

Love and blessings to you.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 4, 2011)

Be Still-Yolanda Adams

Slow down come closer, listen...
It's been a long time since we've
Gotten together like this.
And I really miss you.
I told you you could talk to me
But it's easy for you I see
For you to rush and get in a hurry
To be anxious and to worry.
Instead of coming to me,
And remaining in my safety.
You'd rather do it all yourself
But you know you need my help...

Be still and know, just be still and know
Be still, I will never leave your side
No, no, no I will never make you cry
You've got to know
I already know, oh yeah
The plans I have to make you thrive
(I wanna see you thrive)
Give you hope and peace of mind,
You must be still

Your best is in my hands, your success is in my plan
With tenderness I speak to you, in restfulness I keep you
I'll wash your fears away so doubt can never stay
When I stand strong in you, I give you power to renew
But You never take the time out,
Sit in silence and to find out
I've always been right here, waiting on you to come near me

Be still and know, just be still and know
I will never leave your side
I will never make you cry
You've got to know, Oh no
I already know, yes I know
The plans I have to make you thrive
(Gonna make you thrive)
Give you hope and peace of mind,
You must be still

So hold, hold on, to my hand
And rest in my heart, and hear,
Hear the still small voice saying "You can make it"
I've never let you down so...

Be still and know, just be still and know
Be still and know, I will never leave your side
(I could never leave you) I will never make you cry
(Why would I leave you?) You have got to know
(You are my child and) I already know (I already know)
The plans I have to make you thrive
(I did it before the foundation)
Give you only peace of mind,
Of the world Be still, be still
Be still, be still, be still
Just be still and know
I will never leave your side
(I will never leave you), I will never make you cry
(Have I ever left you?)
(You've got to know) I already know
(I already know) The plans I have to make you thrive
Give you only peace of mind,
You got to be still...
I will never leave you
Nor will I forsake you
Been there for you all along
I've never left you alone 

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...b3aT-7QR4Wbtbki5w&sig2=4UrrSfxx2IdL5xc0_mH29w

The first time I heard this song on the radio I ran home and got it on my player. I have listened to it most days all day long ever since.....


----------



## Laela (Nov 4, 2011)

Marking my spot for later...


----------



## InVue (Nov 4, 2011)

Almost coming to tears...

I just gained encouragement today from this very thread. As I have been feeling very bad in my spirit for the last two days. I praise God for using you TraciChanel to share the spirit of encouragement. I feel better now...That's what I love about God He's mindful of us even when we think He's not there. I love Him and I love His people. 

And to think I started not to login to the site today...Thank you...


Below is an encouraging word for those who are in difficult times.

*The Tide Will Turn*

When you get into a tight place and everything goes against you, till it seems as though you could not hang on a minute longer, _*never give up then*_, for that is just the place and time that the tide will turn.


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 4, 2011)

InVue said:


> Almost coming to tears...
> 
> I just gained encouragement today from this very thread. As I have been feeling very bad in my spirit for the last two days. I praise God for using you TraciChanel to share the spirit of encouragement. I feel better now...*That's what I love about God He's mindful of us even when we think He's not there. I love Him and I love His people.*
> 
> *And to think I started not to login to the site today*...Thank you...


 
InVue, I'm so glad you were encouraged! Yep, I can definitely agree that even when we _think_ God doesn't hear our cry, He does. And He always sends a song, a scripture, a sermon...etc. to let us know to keep pressing forward. God is SO good.


----------



## TeeMBL (Nov 4, 2011)

One of my favorite scriptures is 2 Samuel 6, about David taking the ark of God to Jerusalem.  When I read this scripture I interpret it as, while no one can take your blessings from you, they can partake in them if you're not in the place God has instructed you to be to enjoy/receive that blessing.

My favorite song is For Every Mountain, because I think it resonates with everyone.  When I look back over my life and think about all the depression, storms and mountains He has brought me over, I have to praise Him.  I also like Smokie's In the Middle, and Donnie's I'll trust you Lord.

The most incredible experience I've had with God happened a few years ago.  I had recently put a downpayment on my house that I was having built, I was 24 at the time.  I had prayed about this for several months and felt like it was a good move for me.  A few months after I signed my contract, my office was called into a conference room and told most of us would be losing our jobs.  For the next few months I was terribly depressed thinking about my financial situation, I literally came home everyday and cried.  Well my last day I woke up with a peace, and told God that I accept whatever he has for me.  I went to work and filed unemployment on my last day, I had received my termination letter several weeks prior.  2 hours before my last day ended, one of the bosses came to my office and asked me to stay and work in his unit.  This is when God really dealt with me, and asked why I hadn't trusted Him long before.  He told me that I had wasted so much time crying and worrying over something He had already worked out in my favor.  This experience was so incredible because I had never heard Him so loud and powerful before, begging me to just trust him and let go of things I cannot control.  

God has truly protected me, even from myself sometimes.  I have so many stories, from being uninsured and having a cancer scare when I was younger.  I had to save up to pay for my biopsy out of pocket, it was worth it when I was told it wasn't cancer.  I almost drowned three times, the last time I had given up due to exhaustion and was sinking to the bottom when someone finally saw me.  The devil's been trying for a long time, at birth I couldn't get through the birth canal because the placenta had blocked it, then the umbilical cord had wrapped around my neck.  I know there's an anointing over my life, I know Satan hates me, but I thank God for being a fence around me everyday.

He has never failed me, even when some situations hurt at the time, looking back I thank God for keeping me.  I have so much favor I just could not imagine my life without being saved, I probably wouldn't be here, I don't know how people do that.  Lord knows I've put myself in some dangerous situations, and came out with just enough to teach me a lesson.  

I've encouraged myself remembering some things I haven't even written in this post , I thank God for Traci.  Right before this post I had started letting negative feelings overtake me, but God used this thread and my past to remind me of his many blessings and protection he's already provided.  He's never failed me and I know he won't start now, regardless of how things look in the natural we have to trust that God works every single thing out for our good, not just some things but everything.  Trust Him at his word.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 4, 2011)

TraciChanel 

You have a heart for people, the 'unloveables'.   Don't ever think that you are 'weak' for caring so much who do so little for themselves.   

Instead of 'pushing' one across the bridge that God wants them to follow, you are the one who takes them by the hand, and no matter how slowly they move nor how often, they hesitate, you embrace them and assure them with these words of love,  "I'm right here with you, until you're  ready,  I'll wait. 

This is what your thread is giving among so many of the other things you do.  Your thread of encouragment is saying, you're right here.  Come 'all' who need a hand, an embrace, it's all right here, take our time, refresh your spirit, your life is not a race.  We'll cross that life bridge together.

In Jesus' Name... Amen :Rose:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm just struggling right now, ya'll....please keep me in your prayers.

I know there is something about to break, I can feel it...I'm just having such a hard time.

I need my sisters to just pray in the spirit for me.  I'm going to be a little quiet for awhile, ok?

Love you all,

N&W


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't have any scriptures to give or sermons to direct anyone to but all I can add as encouragement is we need to write our blessings and prayers down so when they come to pass we have written records to testify that God answers our prayers.We have to make it personal as at times looking at what others have been blessed with can make your envious and make you compare your life but when you reflect on the goodness and mercy God has given you on your journey that can be the push to help you get through.

Also I encourage each women here to take a leap and step outside of what is comfy and really do something you always wanted.What would you do if you had no fear?


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm just struggling right now, ya'll....please keep me in your prayers.
> 
> I know there is something about to break, I can feel it...I'm just having such a hard time.
> 
> ...



   The struggle is over in Jesus' Name... Amen.  

Be Still and KNOW..... Be Still and know... Be still .... and know.   

In Jesus' Name... Amen.


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 5, 2011)

@Nice & Wavy I will definitely keep you in my prayers as well.


----------



## ElegantElephant (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks so much for this thread OP! I have been questioning why certain things have happened in my life recently.  Thanks to you all for the encouragement I've received from this thread. I'm going to be still.


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 5, 2011)

Immaculee Ilibagiza survived the horrific Rwandan genocide (1994). Over ten years later, she wrote a book called, _Left to Tell _that had a profound impact on millions of people across the world - including me. If you haven't read her book, it is definitely a must-read. It is inspiring to hear her account of how she was able to survive the loss of her entire family (except her older brother) and she credits it to her faith in God, prayer, and forgiveness. The first link is a short 12 minute interview where she tells her story. The second link is a longer version, where she told her story at a university. Enjoy....

12 minute interview: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL7EB8ED0D68467370

Longer version: (starts at 8:40)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPos131P7R8&feature=related


----------



## Bb92 (Nov 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5_hhjM4vA0&list=FLhqe4YTGQTpB6glcEMfwp4w&index=3&feature=plpp_video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djmV2PaEavU&list=FLhqe4YTGQTpB6glcEMfwp4w&index=4&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Laela (Nov 6, 2011)

:Rose:



Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm just struggling right now, ya'll....please keep me in your prayers.
> 
> I know there is something about to break, I can feel it...I'm just having such a hard time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laela (Nov 6, 2011)

These posts are so uplifting to me... Thank you TraciChanel for the encouragement.... OK and I am listening now to a S African brother sing... I always need translation but there is just something about how they praise God over there in S Africa....unbridled with passion. If anyone is feeling down, enjoy this tune today ladies....He makes me laugh toward the end w/ his dance but the song is pure Praise and Worship, thanking Jesus for dying on the cross for our sins. Glory to God! 

Keletlotlo Sefapano


----------



## Bb92 (Nov 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scS-8xf1Uwo&feature=autoplay&list=UL7RvUgIxIZ9M&lf=mfu_in_order&playnext=1


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 6, 2011)

It Ain’t Over – Maurette Brown Clark

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQer9GkTMSw


I know the odds are stacked against you 
And it seems there's no way out 
I know the issue seems unchangeable 
And that there's no reason to shout 
But the impossible is God's chance 
To work a miracle, a miracle 
So just know 

Chorus 
It ain't over until God says it's over 
It ain't over until God says it's done 
It ain't over until God says it's over 
Keep fighting until your victory is won 

Verse II 
He never said it would be easy 
But you're a winner in the end 
Jesus defeated all your enemies 
Way before the fight began 
But the impossible is God's chance 
To work a miracle, a miracle 
So just know 

Chorus 

Bridge 
When people say you can't, remember 
(He can, He can) 
When you don't know what to do, 
Please remember 
(He has the master plan) 
He will free you from your sin 
And give you peace within 
So hold your head up high 
You're gonna win 
(You're gonna win) 

Chorus 

Vamp 
Keep fighting, keep praying, keep fasting 
It ain't over, no 
Keep pressing, progressing, keep moving 
It ain't over, no 
Keep reading, interceding, keep believing 
It ain't over, no 
Keep trusting, keep trying, keep travailing 
It ain't over, no 
Keep living, keep giving, keep going 
It ain't over, no (8x) 
Keep fighting until your victory is won


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 7, 2011)

Laela, Thanks for this song! You posted another song by this same artist a few months ago, called 'Messiah'. I liked it so much, I bought the single  I listen to it all the time.



Laela said:


> These posts are so uplifting to me... Thank you TraciChanel for the encouragement.... OK and I am listening now to a S African brother sing... I always need translation but there is just something about how they praise God over there in S Africa....unbridled with passion. If anyone is feeling down, enjoy this tune today ladies....He makes me laugh toward the end w/ his dance but the song is pure Praise and Worship, thanking Jesus for dying on the cross for our sins. Glory to God!
> 
> Keletlotlo Sefapano


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 7, 2011)

Yesterday my pastor's message was....
The Devil planned a funeral, but GOD gave me a CELEBRATION!!!  :reddancer:
Luke 7 verses 11-17


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 7, 2011)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Yesterday my pastor's message was....
> The Devil planned a funeral, but GOD gave me a CELEBRATION!!!  :reddancer:
> Luke 7 verses 11-17



Whoa... ! ! !  I KNOW that message was powerful.  I felt it as soon as I read the title.   I'd love to hear it.   

Can you share some of the highlights?


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 7, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Whoa... ! ! ! I KNOW that message was powerful. I felt it as soon as I read the title. I'd love to hear it.
> 
> Can you share some of the highlights?


 I will when I get to my notebook.  I don't want to mess it up...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 7, 2011)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I will when I get to my notebook.  I don't want to mess it up...



Okay...   I understand.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 8, 2011)

Shimmie....even better!   This isn't the full sermon though....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFzSKXHGdz0&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from my Desire HD using Desire HD


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 8, 2011)

http://youtu.be/xTDnbiN8xiU

*Angels Watching Over Me*
Through danger seen and unseen 
There's protection all around
Under the refuge of God's wings 
Security is found
For there are angels watching you to keep you in all of your ways
Keeping you from stumbling so don't be afraid
God's appointed angels watching over me, angels watching over me

Chorus 2x
Choir: Angels watching over me 

Solo:
Unseen hands guiding me 
though my storm and through my rain
Healing hands holding me
Through the darkness of my pain
Wings of loving hands
Around me so I will not fear
For I can feel the presence covering me
Nothing but angels watching over me
Angels watching over me

Chorus 2x

Bridge: 
All night
All day
Angels watching over
me my lord 4x


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 8, 2011)

TraciChanel said:


> http://youtu.be/xTDnbiN8xiU
> 
> *Angels Watching Over Me*
> Through danger seen and unseen
> ...



This is one of my FAVORITE songs!  I love this song!!!!


----------



## Laela (Nov 10, 2011)

This song mooooooves me, everytime I listen to it. If anyone here feels beat down, discouraged, like they can't run this race.. You can and You will! This, too, shall pass....

Stay determined in your spirit, God the Father will do the rest, because He is so ever faithful. His Presence changes things:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usgjM9uKZM4

*"I Won't Go Back"*

[Choir]
I've been changed
Healed
Freed
Delivered

I've found joy
Peace
Grace
And favor

[Verse 1]
[William McDowell] I've been changed [Choir] I've been changed
[William McDowell] In the presence of the lord, I have been:
Healed
[William McDowell] Freed; [Choir] freed
[William McDowell] Delivered; [Choir] delivered

[William McDowell] In your presence of the lord:
I've found joy
Peace
[William McDowell] Grace; [Choir] Grace
[William McDowell] And favor; [Choir] and favor

[William McDowell] And right now; [Choir] right now is the moment
[William McDowell] Today; Today is the day
[William McDowell] I've been changed; [Choir] I've been changed
[William McDowell] I've been changed; [Choir] I've been changed
[William McDowell] And I have waited; [Choir] I have waited for this moment to come
And I won't let it pass me by...

[Chorus]
[William McDowell] So we say
[Choir] I won't go back, can't go back, to the way it used to be
Before your presence; came and changed me
[William McDowell] Say I won't
[Choir] I won't go back, I can't go back, to the way it used to be
Before your presence came and changed me

[Verse 2]
[Choir]
All my shame
Guilt
Sins
[William McDowell] They've been forgiven, [Choir] Forgiven

No more chains
Fear
[William McDowell] My past [Choir] My past [William McDowell] is over [Choir] is over

[William McDowell] Say right now; [Choir] right now is the moment
[William McDowell] Today; Today is the day
[William McDowell] I've been changed; [Choir] I've been changed
[William McDowell] Come on someone declare that, I've been changed; [Choir] I've been changed
[William McDowell] I have waited; [Choir] I have waited for this moment [William McDowell] this moment right here I have waited all my life [Choir] to come
And I won't let it pass me by...

[Chorus]
[William McDowell] So we say
[Choir] I won't go back, can't go back, to the way it used to be
Before your presence came and changed me
[William McDowell] Would you lift up your voices as loud as you can and say?
[Choir] I won't go back, can't go back, to the way it used to be
Before your presence came and changed me
[William McDowell] Come on, somebody, lift your voice and declare it and say
[Choir] I won't go back, can't go back, to the way it used to be
Before your presence came and changed me
[William McDowell] Somebody say... I won't go back, say
[Choir soft] I won't go back, can't go back, to the way it used to be
Before your presence came and changed me


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 10, 2011)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Yesterday my pastor's message was....
> The Devil planned a funeral, but GOD gave me a CELEBRATION!!! :reddancer:
> Luke 7 verses 11-17


 

^^^THIS .... When I was telling my friend about something I went through and how it was designed to kill me. She said "Whatever it was, you were not supposed to get up." THANK YOU JESUS!! GOD HAD A PLAN!!

God put His life back in Me and said Go. :reddancer:

*If you feel like giving up, don't stay there. God is there with you in the fire. You shall live and not die and declare the works of the Lord.   You will come out better and stronger, in Jesus Name. You will become a vessel of honor for the His glory.*


----------



## Sheriberi (Nov 10, 2011)

_Think about His love, think about His goodness
Think about His grace that’s brought us through
For as high as the heavens above
So great is the measure of our father’s love
Great is the measure of our Father’s love
So great is the measure of our Father’s love_​ 
One afternoon in August of 2003 I experienced a moment to remember.

The children were napping and the house was quiet. I stretched out in a comfortable spot near a window. The warm sun washed over me. The sweet scent of rich, warm soil wafted in through the open window. The air carried a slightly peppery floral fragrance. The birds sang a happy song. I cannot adequately describe to you how perfectly lovely that moment was. It was as if everybody and everything were at rest with me. I was literally basking in peace and beauty. At the time I thought, "No matter what happens in my life, I will always have this moment." 

Three months later I found a lump in my left breast.

Through six months of surgery, chemotherapy and radiation I was able to recall very vividly that perfect summer moment -- as if I were actually reliving it. It gave me tremendous comfort.

I think that sometimes God gives us unexpected gifts. Blessings that are so simple that we often overlook them.

Almighty God could have made that tumor disappear. He could have spared me all the fear and difficult treatment that I had to endure.

But he didn't.

He chose to give me that perfect moment. Since then, I have been able to recall that moment during other difficult times in my life. My daughter will have surgery in a few weeks and I already know that I can calm my anxiety by recalling that God-given warm, fragrant day.

Whenever I recall that moment I am thinking about my God -- His creation, His power, His goodness and His love for me.


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 11, 2011)

______________________________________________________________


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 11, 2011)

*Shalom *by Fire Choir
http://www.onlybelievetv.com/view_v...iewkey=f4f24853fc4192689aa7&viewtype=detailed

Lyrics
You said You’d keep me in perfect peace
Shalom
If I would keep my mind stayed on Thee
Shalom
You said You’d never leave me nor forsake me
Shalom
Jehovah Shalom, You will always be
Shalom
You are – Shalom
You fight my battles when I hold my peace
Shalom
In You I trust, You win the victory
Shalom
Why should I fear, why should I be afraid?
Shalom
Oh, Prince of Peace I lean on Your great name
Shalom, Shalom, You are Shalom
I have great peace because I love Your law
Shalom
You always hear and answer when I call
Shalom
You keep my heart and mind when storms are raging
Shalom
You give sweet peace that passes all understanding
Shalom
You are
Shalom
Sweet peace
Shalom
Mercy and Truth have met together
Righteousness and peace have kissed each other
Spread Your peace to my sisters and brothers
Holiness, without, no man shall see the Father
Shalom
I rest in your peace, yes I do, yes I do
Shalom
Sweet Peace
Peace, Peace, Peace, Peace
Jesus, Jesus…..
Shalom, Shalom


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 11, 2011)

Today's scripture from my daily bible reading.
Nahum 1:7
The Lord is good, a STRONGHOLD in the day of TROUBLE; he knows those who take REFUGE in Him.

He is our safe place.  Know that in Him, you will conquer and overcome!  Be blessed ladies!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 11, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> The struggle is over in Jesus' Name... Amen.
> 
> Be Still and KNOW..... Be Still and know... Be still .... and know.
> 
> In Jesus' Name... Amen.





TraciChanel said:


> @Nice & Wavy I will definitely keep you in my prayers as well.





Laela said:


> :Rose:



Thank you, ladies for your prayers....I felt them all the way in Florida...seriously!

God is good...I needed a time of refreshing and He always comes through!  

Thank you, thank you, thank you!

Love you always,

N&W


----------



## biancaelyse (Nov 11, 2011)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Today's scripture from my daily bible reading.
> Nahum 1:7
> The Lord is good, a STRONGHOLD in the day of TROUBLE; he knows those who take REFUGE in Him.
> 
> He is our safe place. Know that in Him, you will conquer and overcome! Be blessed ladies!


 
I love that scripture.

Also Psalms 37:4 "Then you will take delight in the Lord and He will answer your prayers."

Phillipians 4:19 "And my God will supply my every need acording to His riches in Christ Jesus."

Romans 8:37 "No, in all these things we have complete victory through Him who loved us."

Romans 8:28 "And we know that all things work together for good for those who love God and are called according to His purpose."

Ephesians 1:3 " Blessed is the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ who has blessed us with every spiritual blessing in the heavenly realms in Christ."

@Nice & Wavy - hugs to you my beautiful sister!! Know that this is only for a season and wait on Him to bring you out!!


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 12, 2011)

If God gives you a Word, hold on to His promise:

Psalm 25:1-5 (NLT)
*O Lord, I give my life to you.*
2 *I trust in you, my God*!
Do not let me be disgraced,
or let my enemies rejoice in my defeat.
3 *No one who trusts in you will ever be disgraced,*
but disgrace comes to those who try to deceive others.
4 *Show me the right path, O Lord;*
*point out the road for me to follow.*
5 Lead me by your truth and teach me,
for you are the God who saves me.
*All day long I put my hope in you.*


----------



## donna894 (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm just struggling right now, ya'll....please keep me in your prayers.
> 
> I know there is something about to break, I can feel it...I'm just having such a hard time.
> 
> ...



I could have written this post word for word.  Our prayers are with you.  I ask same for my family and me.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 12, 2011)

biancaelyse said:


> I love that scripture.
> 
> Also Psalms 37:4 "Then you will take delight in the Lord and He will answer your prayers."
> 
> ...


 ...thank you, sis so much for giving me God's word....you blessed me to no end!  Thank you, thank you!!!



donna894 said:


> I could have written this post word for word.  Our prayers are with you.  I ask same for my family and me.


I am praying for you, sis...thank you for your prayers


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 14, 2011)

*God is in the silence.*

I remember, not too long ago, I was really upset about something and I was praying about it. I was doing one of those intense, "woe is me", "are you listenening Lord ? " prayers. I was *so* down. I prayed, "Lord, I wish You would just *talk* to me. Give me a sign that You hear me!" Lo and behold, the next day I went to church, and guess what the title of the sermon was? Just guess... "God is in the Silence." I was sitting there listening to the sermon, laughing and crying at the same time. I know the people around me must have thought I was a little  

Oh, and I forgot to mention that I was _*visiting*_ a "random" church near my home that day. Yep, I heard Him loud and clear.  I thank Him for leading me to visit that church, on that day, to hear that sermon.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 14, 2011)

TraciChanel said:


> *God is in the silence.*
> 
> I remember, not too long ago, I was really upset about something and I was praying about it. I was doing one of those intense, "woe is me", "are you listenening Lord ? " prayers. I was *so* down. I prayed, "Lord, I wish You would just *talk* to me. Give me a sign that You hear me!" Lo and behold, the next day I went to church, and guess what the title of the sermon was? Just guess... "God is in the Silence." I was sitting there listening to the sermon, laughing and crying at the same time. I know the people around me must have thought I was a little
> 
> Oh, and I forgot to mention that I was _*visiting*_ a "random" church near my home that day. Yep, I heard Him loud and clear.  I thank Him for leading me to visit that church, on that day, to hear that sermon.



I love those 'random' moments of the  Lord which are indeed not random at all.   

What a wonderful testimony which really blesses me.   Thank you so much for this Traci..


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 15, 2011)

“I will make you a great nation; I will bless you and make your name great; And you shall be a blessing.”  Genesis 12:2  NKJV


----------



## Laela (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful!




TraciChanel said:


> *God is in the silence.*
> 
> I remember, not too long ago, I was really upset about something and I was praying about it. I was doing one of those intense, "woe is me", "are you listenening Lord ? " prayers. I was *so* down. I prayed, "Lord, I wish You would just *talk* to me. Give me a sign that You hear me!" Lo and behold, the next day I went to church, and guess what the title of the sermon was? Just guess... "God is in the Silence." I was sitting there listening to the sermon, laughing and crying at the same time. I know the people around me must have thought I was a little
> 
> Oh, and I forgot to mention that I was _*visiting*_ a "random" church near my home that day. Yep, I heard Him loud and clear.  I thank Him for leading me to visit that church, on that day, to hear that sermon.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 16, 2011)

"Finally, brethren, whatsoever things are true, whatsoever things are honest, whatsoever things are just, whatsoever things are pure, whatsoever things are lovely, whatsoever things are of good report; if there be any virtue, and if there be any praise, think on these things." Phil 4:8


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 17, 2011)

I got my breakthrough...praise the Lord!

God is for me...He is always given me what I have asked for, according to His will for my life.  I am just in awe of Him and how He continues to take care of me and mine....just in awe!

I am so grateful to you ladies for praying for me.  I know I've said this before in this thread but I want you to know that I truly, truly mean it with all of my heart and everything that is within my being....THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!

Much love....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 17, 2011)

TraciChanel said:


> > *God is in the silence.*
> 
> 
> I remember, not too long ago, I was really upset about something and I was praying about it. I was doing one of those intense, "woe is me", "are you listenening Lord ? " prayers. I was *so* down. I prayed, "Lord, I wish You would just *talk* to me. Give me a sign that You hear me!" Lo and behold, the next day I went to church, and guess what the title of the sermon was? Just guess... "God is in the Silence." I was sitting there listening to the sermon, laughing and crying at the same time. I know the people around me must have thought I was a little
> ...


YES, YES, YES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 17, 2011)

________________________________________________________________


----------



## TeeMBL (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm so happy for you Nice & Wavy, seeing God move in your life is an incredible experience, giving more insight into who He really is and how much he cares for us.  When the Lord moves, his blessings are unexplainable.

Right now I'm listening to Kirk Whalum "Falling in Love with Jesus."  I can't remember if I mentioned it but TD Jakes "In the Presence of Beasts" is an awesome word (sorry I'm still new to the linking of pages).

For those waiting for their breakthrough, like me, maintaining your joy will get you through those difficult times.  I have found the most joy and peace when I keep my eyes and heart stayed on Jesus, and the many promises he's given us.  There's so many things I've learned about our Father: he loves us, he will never give us less than what we deserve, he only wants the best for his children, he is in love with each of us, He knows our needs better than we do, everything he allows is to lift us up to soar like eagles, our trials are sometimes to show us who He is and what he will do for just trusting him, our hearts are one and seeing us in pain breaks his heart, our Father never fails, he wants us to be happy, etc.

In my last post I mentioned the song For Every Mountain, I think its imperative when we experience difficult times to bring back to remembrance every storm he's already calmed, and trust that he is the same God he was then.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 17, 2011)

In Christ Alone lyrics. This portion of the lyrics really spoke to me. In Christ Alone MY HOPE IS FOUND.

In Christ alone my hope is found,
He is my light, my strength, my song;
this Cornerstone, this solid Ground,
firm through the fiercest drought and storm.
What heights of love, what depths of peace,
when fears are stilled, when strivings cease!
My Comforter, my All in All,
here in the love of Christ I stand....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENtL_li4GbE&feature=related


----------



## Laela (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice&Wavy....



*[Joel 2]*
21 Be not afraid, O land;
be glad and rejoice.
Surely the LORD has done great things.
22 Be not afraid, O wild animals,
for the open pastures are becoming green.
The trees are bearing their fruit;
the fig tree and the vine yield their riches.
23 Be glad, O people of Zion,
rejoice in the LORD your God,
for he has given you
the autumn rains in righteousness. 
He sends you abundant showers,
both autumn and spring rains, as before.
24 The threshing floors will be filled with grain;
the vats will overflow with new wine and oil.
25 “I will repay you for the years the locusts have eaten—
the great locust and the young locust,
the other locusts and the locust swarm—
my great army that I sent among you.
26 You will have plenty to eat, until you are full,
and you will praise the name of the LORD your God,
who has worked wonders for you;
never again will my people be shamed.
27 Then you will know that I am in Israel,
that I am the LORD your God,
and that there is no other;
never again will my people be shamed.


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 17, 2011)

@TeeMBL, you're right, _For Every Mountain_ is a powerful song. I'm posting a link for it here. A couple months ago the choir at church sang that song and it moved me, because it brought to my memories all the "mountains" God brought me through and continues to bring me through. Here are the lyrics, too:

*For Every Mountain by Kurt Carr*

I've got so much to thank God for
So many wonderful blessings 
and so many open doors
A brand new mercy
along with each new day
That's why I praise You
and for this I give You praise

For waking me up this morning
That's why I praise You
For starting me on my way
That's why I praise You
For letting me see the sunshine
that's why I praise You 
of a brand new day
A brand new mercy 
along with each new day
That's why I praise You and for this 
I give You praise

You're Jehovah Jhireh
That's why I praise You
You've been my Provider
That's why I praise You
You see so many times You´ve met my needs
So many times You rescued me
That's why I praise You
I want to thank You for the blessing 
You give to me each day
That's why I praise You
For this I give You praise

For every mountain You brought me over
For every trial you've seen me through
For every blessing
Hallelujah, for this I give You praise


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 22, 2011)

Romans 4:18 (NLT) - *Even when there was no reason for hope*, *Abraham kept hoping—believing *that he would become the father of many nations. For God had said to him, “That’s how many descendants you will have!”


----------



## Laela (Nov 22, 2011)

*Malachi 3:3  **says: He will sit as a refiner and purifier of silver; he will purify the Levites and refine them like gold and silver. Then the LORD will have men who will bring offerings in righteousness,*

This verse puzzled some women in a Bible study and they wondered what this statement meant about the character and nature of God.

One of the women offered to find out the process of refining silver and get back to thegroup at their next Bible Study.


That week, the woman called a silversmith and made an appointment to watch him at work. She didn't mention anything about the reason for her interest beyond her curiosity about the process of refining Silver.


As she watched the silversmith, he held a piece of silver over the fire and let it heat up. He explained that in refining silver, one neededto hold the silver in the middle of the Fire,   where the flames were hottest as to burn away all the impurities.


The woman thought about God holding us in such a hot spot; then she thought again about the verse that says:* "He sits as a refiner and purifier of silver."* She asked the silversmith if it was true thathe had to sit there in front of the fire the whole time the silver was being refined.

The man answered that yes,he not only had to sit there holding the silver, but he had to keep his eyes  on the silver the entire time it was in the fire. If the silver was left a moment too long in the flames, it would be destroyed...

The woman was silent for a moment. Then she asked the silversmith, 'How do you know when the silver is fully refined?'

He smiled at her and answered,"Oh, that's easy -- when I see my image in it." 

If today you are feeling the heat of the fire, rememberthat God has his eye on you and will keep watching you until He sees His image in you.


Feel free to pass this on right now. This very moment, someone somewhere needs to know that God is watching over them.And, whatever they're going through, they'll be a better person in the end.
_
*Life is like a coin. You can spend it anyway you wish…just remember; you *__*can only spend it once.*_


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Laela (Nov 23, 2011)

^^^ I love this! Thank you... (sharing it)


----------



## TraciChanel (Dec 7, 2011)

I Trust You - by James Fortune and Fiya
for crlsweetie912 and anyone else who needs it. This song speaks to my heart  
Link to song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRwQy2eQbJM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Lyrics:
(spoken) 
One of the most difficult things to do is 
find yourself in a storm and 
while in that storm it seems like everyone who you 
thought you could count on has 
well walked away; 

Sometimes it seems like even God Himself has 
forgotten about you. 
But in spite of it all you should still be able 
to lift your hands and say 
"Lord, I trust You" 

(verse 1) 
Even though i can’t see 
and i can’t feel your touch 
i will trust you lord 
how i love you so much 
though my nights may seem long 
and i feel so alone 
lord my trust is in you 
i surrender to you 

(bridge) 
so many painful thoughts 
travel through my mind 
and i wonder how 
i will make it through this time 
but i'll trust (it's not easy) Lord it's not easy 
sometimes the pain in life (make you seem so far away) makes you seem far away, but i'll trust you i need to know your here(as long as i know your here father i know i can make it) through the tears and the pain (thank you Jesus) through the hardache and rain i'll trust you (oh God i trust you sometimes its so hard because everything that i see tells me not to believe) 
Chorus 

(verse 2) 
everything that i see 
tells me not to believe 
but i’ll trust you lord 
you have never failed me 
my past still controls me(things that happen to me 10 years ago) 
will this hurt ever leave? 
i can only trust you 
no one loves like you do 
(but its the painful thoughts) 

(bridge) 

(chorus) 
but i'll trust you 
lord it’s not easy 
sometimes the pain in my life 
makes you seem far away 
but i’ll trust you 
i need to know you’re here 
(through the tears) 
through the tears and the pain 
through the heartache and rain 
(anybody had to cry late in the midnight hour) 
***repeat x3*** 


(vamp) 
(listen somebody's going through something right now and the devil is trying to convience you that theres no way you can make it out, he said ther no way you are going to be able to get out this situation, but i wish somebody would make the devil out of a lie right now and life your hands and say God i will trust you I don't know how you are going to do it, i don't know when you are going to show up, but God i know you going to do it God i know you going to bring me out, if that's you come on and lift your voice and say i will) i can 
i will 
i must 
trust you 
***repeat*** 

***i will 
trust you 
***repeat x4*** 


(modulate) 
***i will 
trust you 
***repeat x4*** 

(modulate) 
***i’ll trust you (x3) 
i will 

God will make a way 
***repeat x4***


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 7, 2011)

^^I like this song


----------



## crwnandglory (Dec 14, 2011)

Ugh!  I'm so late!  This is great idea!  

God's Chisel:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhfUzodLRvk


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 14, 2011)

Proverbs 10:22

*The blessing of the Lord, it maketh rich *and He added no sorrow with it...

me: the blessings of the Lord is unlimited and all inclusive, it's having all that you need everytime you need it ...it's an abundance of spritual blessing, peace, grace, good will, favour, wisdom, humility etc.,

If the truth be told, if He gave us all the money our hearts desired some of us would still be mean, live in excess and waste and not remember him...


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 14, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Proverbs 10:22
> 
> *The blessing of the Lord, it maketh rich *and He added no sorrow with it...
> 
> ...



   "Healthy Hair" ...


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 14, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


>



WOW ! ! !    I really love this.   

:woohoo2:   

Each morning when we rise, we can literally say to the world... 

"This Day Was Brought to You by Jesus...  "


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 14, 2011)

God is not going to do *everything* for us...we have to give him something to work with...you do your part and he will do his...


----------



## BobbieDoll (Dec 14, 2011)

I can't post links but my favorite songs are "Encourage Yourself" by Donald Lawrence and "More" by CeCe Winians.

"More"
Open my eyes oh Lord 
Help me to keep them towards you 
No one but you 
Take out the time I waste 
Help me to fill that space with you 
Nothing but you 

I ask for less of all the rest 
I just want more and more of you 
Cause you are so much more amazing 
And you get more and more amazing 
Sweeter than the day before 
You leave me wanting more 
I need more 

Powers and earthy crowns 
All of them must come down for you 
All glory goes to you, all glory goes to you 

I finally see it now 
You lift me up when I bow to you 
No one but you 
Blessed are the ones who hunger 
and thirst for righteousness 
Quench me not my spirit is forever yours to bless 

So less of all the rest 
I just want more and more of you 
Cause you are so much more amazing 
And you get more and more amazing 
Sweeter than the day before 
You leave me wanting more 
I need more 


Tell me what can this world give me 
That's greater than your love 
Nothing else compares 
To the joy I have everyday in you 


Give me less of all the rest 
I just want more and more of you 
Cause you are so much more amazing 
And you get more and more amazing 

Less of all the rest 
I just want more and more of you 
Cause you are so much more amazing 
And you get more and more amazing 
Sweeter than the day before 
You leave me wanting more 
I need more 

Cause you are so much more amazing 
And you get more and more amazing


"Encourage Yourself"
Sometimes you have to
Encourage yourself
Sometimes you have to
Speak victory during the test

And no matter how you feel
Speak the word and you will be healed
Speak over yourself
Encourage yourself in the Lord

Sometimes you have to
Speak the word over yourself
The pressure is all around
But God is present help

The enemy created walls
But remember giants, they do fall
Speak over yourself
Encourage yourself in the Lord

As I minister to you, I minister to myself
Life can hurt you
So 'til you feel there's nothing left
(No matter how you feel)
(Speak the word and you will be healed)

Speak over yourself

I'm encouraged
I'm encouraged
I'm encouraged
I'm encouraged

I'm encouraged
I'm encouraged
I'm encouraged
I'm encouraged

I'm encouraged
I'm encouraged
I'm encouraged
I'm encouraged

I'm encouraged
I'm encouraged
I'm encouraged
I'm encouraged

I'm encouraged
I'm encouraged
I'm encouraged
I'm encouraged

Speak over yourself
Encourage yourself in the Lord


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 16, 2011)

Whitney Houston- I Love the Lord
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...n-jqCQ&usg=AFQjCNFstX_b9835f3E-hbPRqosY7D-73Q


I love the the Lord, he heard my cry 
And pitied every groan, long as I, I live 
And troubles rise, I hasten to his throne 

[Chorus:]
Oh, I love the Lord 
I sure do, surely do love the Lord 
He heard, he heard my cry 
And pitied every groan, yes he did 
Every groan 
Long as I live, long as I, I live 
And troubles rise, troubles rise 
I hasten to to to to to 
I'll hasten, I'll hasten to his throne 
I'll hasten to his throne hold on hold on 
Tears are streaming down my eyes 
I'll hasten, I'll hasten to his throne 

Yes I will, I'll run 
I know I can go to his throne 
I know I can go, I know I can go 
I'll hasten, I'm gonna run 
I know I can go, I know I can go 
I'll hasten, I'll hasten to his throne


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 16, 2011)

Bless Your Name=Brooklyn Tabernacle Choir

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...wNjCCQ&usg=AFQjCNFihqkpNTo6uioNNFBmTUbbKaCNOQ


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Dec 17, 2011)

Even when your down you may not feel like your worth much but know that you are.Even when it hurts your heart feels numb your created for a purpose.Even when you don't think you are noticed,cared for and if I dare say the most horrid word in the dictionary loved you are.At times in despair you are unable to see but at the proper time frame there will be people who will encourage you and show you kindness.It will hurt to allow them to esp if you don't feel worthy but allow them it may save you from harm.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 21, 2011)

God Still Heals
by DeWayne Woods

I'm a living testimony
To the fact that God is real
I guess you're wondering how I know this
Well I once was sick
But now I'm healed
And I know that it was nothing but 
The grace of God
Said I know that it was nothing but
The touch of God
I'm alive today to testify
That God still heals

I know you'll feel like giving up
And the road ahead, it seems so rough
But don't let go
Stand on His word
God has the final say

God still heals
Don't worry about it cause
God still heals

God still heals
God still heals
(repeat out)
such a beautiful song....He will HEAL!!!!


----------



## lilanie (Dec 23, 2011)

Exodus 14:15 - God is always on time.


----------



## TraciChanel (Dec 27, 2011)

Here's a sermon on faith by Dr. Bill Winston. I discovered him because of a post by gn1g recommending him  I hope this sermon blesses whoever watches it - it's a great message. It's called "Winter Faith Refresher". Here's the link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_mfxdovtTM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## TraciChanel (Jan 2, 2012)

I wish everyone who reads this a blessed and happy 2012. Here is a scripture I read this morning: 

When you go through deep waters,
I will be with you.
When you go through rivers of difficulty,
you will not drown.
When you walk through the fire of oppression,
you will not be burned up;
the flames will not consume you...From eternity to eternity I am God. No one can snatch *anyone* out of my hand.  No one can undo what I have done. 

(Isaiah 43:2, 13 NLT)


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't believe He brought us this far to leave us!!!!


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Jan 2, 2012)

TraciChanel said:


> I wish everyone who reads this a blessed and happy 2012. Here is a scripture I read this morning:
> 
> When you go through deep waters,
> I will be with you.
> ...


 
I LOVE THIS WORD.

There was a time I was going through something terrible and cried out to God and said "God where are you?" and He spoke to my Spirit *" I have been here the whole time." *I cried and wailed because He is faithful. In the storm, the rain, the winds life, and the fire, He is with you the entire time. He has not left you.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 8, 2012)

I encourage you all to stand and to *stay on your watch*...


----------



## ms.mimi (Jan 8, 2012)

*Psalm 121 *

New Living Translation (NLT)

 1 I look up to the mountains—
      does my help come from there?
 2 My help comes from the Lord,
      who made heaven and earth! 3 He will not let you stumble;
      the one who watches over you will not slumber.
 4 Indeed, he who watches over Israel
      never slumbers or sleeps.
 5 The Lord himself watches over you!
      The Lord stands beside you as your protective shade.
 6 The sun will not harm you by day,
      nor the moon at night.
 7 The Lord keeps you from all harm
      and watches over your life.
 8 The Lord keeps watch over you as you come and go,
      both now and forever.


----------



## LatterGlory (Jan 13, 2012)

2Co 4:6-12
(6)  For God, who commanded the light to shine out of darkness, hath shined in our hearts, to give the light of the knowledge of the glory of God in the face of Jesus Christ.
(7)  But we have this treasure in earthen vessels, that the excellency of the power may be of God, and not of us.
(8)  We are troubled on every side, yet not distressed; we are perplexed, but not in despair;
(9)  Persecuted, but not forsaken; cast down, but not destroyed;


----------



## Maracujá (Jan 27, 2012)

Excerpt from a sermon: Open your mouth (God is big)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6bSa79mxEE&list=FLCGCiWdoub0g88w2Q7C_0eQ&index=3&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Amour (Feb 6, 2012)

This song never fails to totally humble me, I can't do anything but praise God after listening to this..

Shawn McDonald - Beautiful

http://m.youtube.com/watch?gl=GB&hl=en&client=mv-google&v=uIS1O02t_cU

As I look into the stars
Pondering how far away they are
How You hold them in Your hands
And still You know this man
You know my inner most being, oh
Even better than I know, than I know myself
What a beautiful God
What a beautiful God
And what am I, that I might be called Your child
What am I, what am I
That You might know me, my King
What am I, what am I, what am I
As I look off into the distance
Watching the sun roll on by
Beautiful colors all around me, oh
Painted all over the sky
The same hands that created all of this
They created you and I
What a beautiful God
What a beautiful God
And what am I, that I might be called Your child
What am I, what am I
That You might know me, my King
What am I, what am I
That You might die, that I might live
What am I, what am I, what am I, what am I
What am I
What am I
What am I
What am I
What am I


----------



## InVue (Feb 8, 2012)

When it feels like you are fighting a battle alone, you're misunderstood, or challenged on every hand, remember child of God:

The LORD is my light and my salvation; whom shall I fear? the LORD is the strength of my life; of whom shall I be afraid? When the wicked, even mine enemies and my foes, came upon me to eat up my flesh, they stumbled and fell. Though an host should encamp against me, my heart shall not fear: though war should rise against me, in this will I be confident. One thing have I desired of the LORD, that will I seek after; that I may dwell in the house of the LORD all the days of my life, to behold the beauty of the LORD, and to enquire in his temple. Psa 27:1-4

Lastly, "If God be for us, who can be against us?" Rom 8:31

Hang in there you got backup power...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Feb 8, 2012)

If you are reading this very post at this exact moment you should rejoice because you have breathe in your lungs and are in your right mind at this present time.The Lord has allowed you to remain with us today in order to tell the tale of your journey.Enjoy the little things such as pain as it allows you know that you are alive at this moment and remember that a instance God can remove all pain.In this very second your reading this line someone has been born into this world and someone has passed on think about how you want to be living or dead in your soul.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Feb 9, 2012)

*I'll Trust You Lord 
*Donnie Mcclurkin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xcEX4aP8Sk&feature=related

I know that faith is easy when everything is going well. But can you still believe in me when your life’s a living hell. And when all the things around you seem to quickly fade away. There’s just one thing I really want to know.


Chorus

Will you let go. (I’ll trust you lord)
Stand on my word.(I’ll trust you lord)
Against all odds will you believe what I have said.(I’ll trust you lord)
What seems impossible.(I’ll trust you lord)
Will you believe.(I’ll trust you lord)
Every promise that I make will you receive?(yes I will trust u lord)
I know how bad it hurts you when that dark ones life came to an end. And when he had to leave you. You said you’ll never love again. But will you trust that I can help you. And I’ll never turn away (oh my). Do you trust me child no matter what one says.


Chorus 2

What if it hurt.(I’ll trust you lord)
What if you cry oh my(I’ll trust you lord)
What if It doesn’t work the first time that you try.(I’ll trust you lord)
What if you call my name.(I’ll trust you lord)
And don’t feel me near.(I’ll trust you lord)
Will you still believe in me or will you fear.


----------



## DreamLife (Feb 11, 2012)

Kierra Sheard Free

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOlQ4iz6jr8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

We are free. In Christ we can find comfort and rest from the cares of this world. If we keep our minds on Him he will keep us in perfect peace. Regardless of the chaos. He will direct our paths and lead us in the way that we should go. 

In Christ we have EVERYTHING we need. God cares about everything we need, and nothing is too small or too great for Him to deal with. 

God still heals today...in Him we can be free.


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 27, 2012)

Quoting what a member posted in another thread.  Hold onto to "your shield" so that you do not grow tired:



Butterfly08 said:


> _One other concept that was taught in bible study tonight is that the reason the enemy attacks our faith is because it is our shield against *his* attacks. *Without our shield, we can fight with our sword - the word - but we get tired out from the constant battle with nothing to cover us from his offense. And eventually we lose the will and the strength to fight, so he has us right where he wants us.*_



_Ephesians 6:16 

In addition to all of these, *hold up the shield of faith to stop the fiery arrows of the devil.*_


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 28, 2012)

*Smokie Norful, "I Understand":* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0skD7d3usw&list=FLImtHNp3cxpYXddHQ3BamtA&index=60&feature=plpp_video



> _One more day, one more step,
> I’m preparing you for myself.
> And when you can’t hear my voice,
> *please trust my plan,*
> *(I’m the Lord, I see and yes, I understand)*...._


----------



## kila82 (Feb 28, 2012)

"in his kindness God called you to share in his eternal glory by means of Christ Jesus. So after you have suffered a little while, he will restore, support, and strengthen you, and he will place you on a firm foundation. All power to him forever! Amen" 1Peter 5:10 (NLT)


----------



## LoveisYou (Feb 28, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> *Smokie Norful, "I Understand":* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0skD7d3usw&list=FLImtHNp3cxpYXddHQ3BamtA&index=60&feature=plpp_video



love this song too!!!


----------



## InVue (Feb 29, 2012)

The most wonderful thing that can happen to any of us is to have that most profound of all experiences to know Jesus Christ personally. You can hear about Him all your life and never really know Him. You can believe that He lived and respect Him and honor Him as a great historical figure and still only know Him academically. 

But when at last you find Him and experience His reality, then for you He comes out of the stained-glass windows and out of history and becomes your personal Savior, then you can walk through all manner of darkness and pain and trouble and be unafraid because you will know He's walking right beside you.

***********
_"*If God be for us, who can be against us?*"  Rom 8:31_
If God be for us He's more than the whole world against us...


----------



## Maracujá (Feb 29, 2012)

*The Awakening*

A time comes in your life when you finally get it...when, in the midst of all your fears and insanity, you stop dead in your tracks and somewhere the voice inside your head cries out - ENOUGH! Enough fighting and crying or struggling to hold on. And, like a child quieting down after a blind tantrum, your sobs begin to subside, you shudder once or twice, you blink back your tears and begin to look at the world through new eyes.

This is your awakening.

You realize it's time to stop hoping and waiting for something to change... or for happiness, safety and security to come galloping over the next horizon. You come to terms with the fact that neither of you is Prince Charming or Cinderella and that in the real world there aren't always fairy tale endings (or beginnings for that matter) and that any
guarantee of  "happily ever after" must begin with you... and in the process a sense of serenity is born of acceptance.

You awaken to the fact that you are not perfect and that not everyone will always love, appreciate or approve of who or what you are... and that's OK. They are entitled to their own views and opinions. And you learn the importance of loving and championing yourself... and in the process a sense of new found confidence is born of self-approval.
You stop complaining and blaming other people for the things they did to you (or didn't do for you) and you learn that the only thing you can really count on is the unexpected. You learn that people don't always
say what they mean or mean what they say and that not everyone will always be there for you and that it's not always about you. So, you learn to stand on your own and to take care of yourself... and in the process a sense of safety and security is born of self-reliance.

You stop judging and pointing fingers and you begin to accept people as they are and to overlook their shortcomings and human frailties.. and in the process a sense of peace and contentment is born of forgiveness.

You realize that much of the way you view yourself, and the world around you, is as a result of all the messages and opinions that have been ingrained into your psyche. And you begin to sift through all the crap you've been fed about how you should behave, how you should look, how much you should weigh, what you should wear, what you should do for a living, how much money you should make, what you should drive, how and where you should live, who you should marry, the importance of having and raising children, and what you owe your parents, family, and friends.

You learn to open up to new worlds and different points of view. And you begin reassessing and redefining who you are and what you really stand for. You learn the difference between wanting and needing and you begin to discard the doctrines and values you've outgrown, or should never have bought into to begin with... and in the process you learn to go with your instincts.

You learn that it is truly in giving that we receive. And that there is power and glory in creating and contributing and you stop maneuvering through life merely as a "consumer" looking for your next fix. You learn that principles such as honesty and integrity are not the outdated ideals of a bygone era but the mortar that holds together the foundation upon which you must build a life.

You learn that you don't know everything, it's not your job to save the world and that you can't teach a pig to sing. You learn to distinguish between guilt and responsibility and the importance of setting boundaries and learning to say NO. You learn that the only cross to bear is the one you choose to carry and that martyrs get burned at the stake.

Then you learn about love - How to love, how much to give in love, when to stop giving and when to walk away. You learn to look at relationships as they really are and not as you would have them be. You stop trying to control people, situations and outcomes. And you learn that alone does not mean lonely. You also stop working so hard at putting your
feelings aside, smoothing things over and ignoring your needs. You learn that feelings of entitlement are perfectly OK... and that it is your right to want things and to ask for the things you want... and that sometimes it is necessary to make demands.

You come to the realization that you deserve to be treated with love, kindness, sensitivity and respect and you won't settle for less. And you learn that your body really is your temple. And you begin to care for it and treat it with respect. You begin to eat a balanced diet, drink more water, and take more time to exercise. You learn that being tired fuels
doubt, fear, and uncertainty and so you take more time to rest. And, just as food fuels the body, laughter fuels our soul. So you take more time to laugh and to play.

You learn that, for the most part, you get in life what you believe you deserve... and that much of life truly is a self-fulfilling prophecy. You learn that anything worth achieving is worth working for and that Wishing for something to happen is different than working toward making it happen. More importantly, you learn that in order to achieve success you need direction, discipline and perseverance. You also learn that no one can do it all alone... and that it's OK to risk asking for help.

You learn the only thing you must truly fear is the greatest robber baron of all: FEAR itself. You learn to step right into and through your fears because you know that whatever happens you can handle it and to give in to fear is to give away the right to live life on your own terms. And you learn to fight for your life and not to squander it living under a cloud of impending doom.

You learn that life isn't always fair, you don't always get what you think you deserve and that sometimes bad things happen to unsuspecting, good people. On these occasions you learn not to personalize things. You learn that God isn't punishing you or failing to answer your prayers. It's just life happening. And you learn to deal with evil in its most primal state - the ego.

You learn that negative feelings such as anger, envy and resentment must be understood and redirected or they will suffocate the life out of you and poison the universe that surrounds you. You learn to admit when you are wrong and to build bridges instead of walls.

You learn to be thankful and to take comfort in many of the simple things we take for granted, things that millions of people upon the earth can only dream about: a full refrigerator, clean running water, a soft warm bed, a long hot shower. Slowly, you begin to take responsibility for yourself by yourself and you make yourself a promise to never betray yourself and to never, ever settle for less than your heart's desire.

And you hang a wind chime outside your window so you can listen to the wind. And you make it a point to keep smiling, to keep trusting, and to stay open to every wonderful possibility. Finally, with courage in your heart and God by your side you take a stand, you take a deep breath, and you begin to design the life you want to live as best you can.

This was posted on my FB timeline once and I loved it so much, don't know who wrote it though. 

I also like these two songs: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSGpasxj5ag&list=FLCGCiWdoub0g88w2Q7C_0eQ&index=45&feature=plpp_video and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBJww2g9ors&list=FLCGCiWdoub0g88w2Q7C_0eQ&index=39&feature=plpp_video


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 29, 2012)

Encouragement for strength:

_*Isaiah 41:10*  fear not, for I am with you;  be not dismayed, for I am your God; I will strengthen you, I will help you,  I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.

*Philippians 4:13 * I can do all things through him who strengthens me._


----------



## TraciChanel (Mar 1, 2012)

Since early this morning, I've been humming this tune all day: 

After This - J.J. Hairston & Youthful Praise
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPkzxuxsk3o&feature=youtube_gdata_player

There will be glory after this! There will be victory after this!

God will turn it around, He will bring you out

There WILL be glory after this!

Chorus2

There will be glory after this! There will be victory after this!

God will move for you, give him the praise He’s due!

There WILL be glory after this!

Verse 1:

God will move in your situation

He will heal when the doctor’s give you up

He provides in the midst of recession

Have faith in Him, He’ll come through

Chorus

Verse 2

God specializes in things impossible

He loves to move when all hope is lost

Just so He can show himself strong in your behalf

Don’t give up, He’ll come through for you

Chorus

There WILL be a praise after this!; There WILL be joy after this!

There’ll be a testimony after this; There’ll be glory after this!

God bless...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PinkPebbles (Mar 2, 2012)

18 “*Forget the former things; 
   do not dwell on the past. 
*
19 *See, I am doing a new thing!* 
   Now it springs up; do you not perceive it? 
*I am making a way in the wilderness 
   and streams in the wasteland. 
*
20 The wild animals honor me, 
   the jackals and the owls, 
because I provide water in the wilderness 
   and streams in the wasteland, 
to give drink to my people, my chosen, 

 21 the people I formed for myself 
   that they may proclaim my praise.
                              Isaiah 43:18-21 NLT

God is good all the time and worthy to be priase...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 2, 2012)

PinkPebbles peace and blessings to you missed you in these parts ...


----------



## TraciChanel (Mar 2, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:
			
		

> PinkPebbles peace and blessings to you missed you in these parts ...



Same here, PinkPebbles! Btw, I love that scripture in Isaiah 43.  One of my faves 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Laela (Mar 2, 2012)

PinkPebbles...I've missed your presence here... Good to 'see' you


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 4, 2012)

*Scriptures for Comfort:*



> _*Psalm 55:22*  Cast your burden on the LORD, and he will sustain you; he will never permit the righteous to be moved.
> 
> *Matthew 11:28-29* Come to me, all who labor and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest. Take my yoke upon you, and learn from me, for I am gentle and lowly in heart, and you will find rest for your souls._


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 6, 2012)

_*Deuteronomy 31:8* It is the LORD who goes before you. He will be with you; he will not leave you or forsake you. Do not fear or be dismayed.”

*Psalm 55:22*  Cast your burden on the LORD, and he will sustain you; he will never permit the righteous to be moved._


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 6, 2012)

*James Moss, "Restored":* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXRQYV3Y-JQ

VERSE:
I'm restored 
And I've been rewarded 
*I'm redeemed 
From guilt and shame 
Never rejected *
Just reconnected 
Now I'm exalted 
Because I know his name 
(REPEAT) 

Chorus: 
It's done (it's all over) 
....
*It's done (the struggle is over) *


----------



## PinkPebbles (Mar 7, 2012)

Do not allow fear to hinder your blessings. What God has for you it is for you! He will empower you and cover you with His favor shield. 

Joshua 1:9-11
9 Have I not commanded you? *Be strong and courageous. Do not be afraid;* do not be discouraged, *for the LORD your God will be with you wherever you go.” *
 10 So Joshua ordered the officers of the people: 11 “Go through the camp and tell the people, ‘Get your provisions ready. Three days from now you will cross the Jordan here to go in and take possession of the land the LORD your God is giving you for your own.’”


----------



## Laela (Mar 7, 2012)

_*~Whisper Jesus~*_

Today I got a burden,
And I felt that I should pray,
For God's Spirit seemed to tell me,
That you were having a bad day.

I don't know just what that problem is,
But I sure do know the cure,
And if you'll only let Him,
God will keep you safe and secure.

In life there's always problems,
Cropping up to spoil our day,
But my friend, you know the answer,
All you have to do, is "PRAY".

If you still feel you're defeated,
And you want to run and hide,
Just reach out, and I'll be there,
Standing right there by your side.

So remember-- *WHISPER JESUS,*
For He's just a prayer away,
He's so close that you can touch Him,
All you have to do, is "pray".


----------



## nubianprincess83 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Between the Years*

Our Lord and our God. We joy in Thee. Without Thy Help we could not face unafraid the year before us.

I stand between the years. The Light of My Presence is flung across the year to come - the radiance of the Sun of Righteousness. Backward, over the past year, is My Shadow thrown, hiding trouble and sorry and disappointment.

Dwell not on the past - only on the present. Only use the past as the trees use My Sunlight to absorb it, to make from it in after days the warming fire-rays. So store only the blessings from Me, the Light of the World. Encourage yourselves by the thought of these.

Bury every fear of the future, of poverty for those dear to you, of suffering, of loss. Bury all thought of unkindness and bitterness, all your dislikes, your resentments, your sense of failure, your disappointment in others and in yourselves, your gloom, your despondency, and let us leave them all, buried, and go forward to a new and risen life.

Remember that you must not see as the world sees.  I hold the year in My Hands - in trust for you. But I shall guide you one day at a time.

Leave the rest with Me. You must not anticipate the gift by fears or thoughts of the days ahead. And for each day I shall supply the wisdom and the strength.


----------



## kila82 (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes yes YES!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ky9tM8mHng&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 16, 2012)

JEREMIAH 29



> 11 *For I know the plans I have for you,” declares the LORD, “plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future.* 12 Then you will call on me and come and pray to me, and I will listen to you. 13 You will seek me and find me when you seek me with all your heart. 14 *I will be found by you,” declares the LORD, “and will bring you back from captivity.*


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 17, 2012)

*1 Corinthians 10:13* _No temptation has overtaken you that is not common to man. God is faithful, and he will not let you be tempted beyond your ability, *but with the temptation he will also provide the way of escape*, that you may be able to endure it._

*2 Corinthians 4:16-18* _So we do not lose heart. Though our outer self is wasting away, our inner self is being renewed day by day. *For this light momentary affliction is preparing for us an eternal weight of glory beyond all comparison*,  as we look not to the things that are seen but to the things that are unseen. For the things that are seen are transient, but the things that are unseen are eternal._


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 19, 2012)

*PSALM 55:22 *


> Cast your burden on the LORD, and *he will sustain you*; he will never permit the righteous to be moved.



*MATTHEW 11:28*


> Come to me, all who labor and are heavy laden, and *I will give you rest.*


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## loolalooh (Mar 21, 2012)

> Be still and know that I am God.


*Psalm 46:10*


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 23, 2012)

Don't let go until He blesses your soul.  Jacob wrestled with God until he received his blessing (GENESIS 32).



> 26 Then the man said, “Let me go, for it is daybreak.”
> *But Jacob replied, “I will not let you go unless you bless me.”*
> 
> 27 The man asked him, “What is your name?”
> ...


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 23, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> *Psalm 46:10*



I was going thru a really rough period in my life back in 2006 and I remember walking in to church one Sunday and saying to God "Father, I need to hear from you. Please have the pastor talk directly to me."

So I sat down and the pastor started to talk.  This pastor was a Jewish man from a FL church that came to visit our church for the week.  As he was talking he suddenly stopped... looked like he was in a state of trance... walked directly to me (I was sitting in the back), shook his finger at me and said "God has a message for you. He said "Be still and know that I am God"  Then the pastor turned around, walked up to the pulpit, and continued talking as if nothing had happened.  I was in disbelief but at the same time so happy that God actually spoke to me thru this man.

After that I was able to use that Psalm to get through that rough period in my life. Within 3 months I got my breakthrough and I gave God all the glory.


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 23, 2012)

BostonMaria said:


> I was going thru a really rough period in my life back in 2006 and I remember walking in to church one Sunday and saying to God "Father, I need to hear from you. Please have the pastor talk directly to me."
> 
> So I sat down and the pastor started to talk.  This pastor was a Jewish man from a FL church that came to visit our church for the week.  As he was talking he suddenly stopped... looked like he was in a state of trance... walked directly to me (I was sitting in the back), shook his finger at me and said "God has a message for you. He said "Be still and know that I am God"  Then the pastor turned around, walked up to the pulpit, and continued talking as if nothing had happened.  I was in disbelief but at the same time so happy that God actually spoke to me thru this man.
> 
> After that I was able to use that Psalm to get through that rough period in my life. Within 3 months I got my breakthrough and I gave God all the glory.


----------



## TraciChanel (Mar 23, 2012)

________________________________________________________________


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 25, 2012)

*John 16:33*


> I have said these things to you, that in me you may have peace. *In the world you will have tribulation. But take heart; I have overcome the world.*”


----------



## Maracujá (Mar 25, 2012)

^^^^ One of my favorite scriptures!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Mar 25, 2012)

Psalm 33:20-21
Our soul waits for the Lord;
He is our help and our shield.
For our heart shall rejoice in Him,
Because we have trusted in His holy name.


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 27, 2012)

*Donnie McClurkin, I'll Trust You:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xcEX4aP8Sk



> *I know that faith is easy when everything is going well
> But can you still believe in Me when your life's a living hell?*
> And when all the things around you seem to quickly fade away
> There's just one thing I really want to know
> ...


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 27, 2012)

*ECCLESIASTES 3:*



> 1 To everything there is a season,
> A time for every purpose under heaven:
> 2 A time to plant,
> And a time to pluck what is planted;
> ...


----------



## Laela (Apr 4, 2012)

*1 Corinthians 10:13 *
No temptation has overtaken you that is not common to man. God is faithful, and he will not let you be tempted beyond your ability, but with the temptation he will also provide the way of escape, that you may be able to endure it.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Apr 4, 2012)

"When the Enemy comes in like a flood, the Spirit of God will raise a standard against him!" (Isaiah 59:19)

Sometimes living for the Lord is a real battle and a real fight. But the Devil can't lay a claw or a fang on you, he can't inundate you or drown you with his lies if you resist him with the Word of God! The Bible is God's standard, like a banner or flag that we can wave in front of the Devil's sharp pointed nose, and he will flee!--He can't take the Word! (Jam.4:7)

When the Devil tempts you, what's the first thing to do?--Ask the Lord for a Scriptural answer! That's what Jesus did! When the Devil tempted Him and lied to Him, He just quoted the Scriptures! Of course, the Devil also tried quoting Scripture to Jesus, but he twisted them and took them out of context. So the Lord just fired Scriptures back at him the way they should have been applied, "It is written!" (Lk.4:1-13)--And the Devil fled! He can't resist the Word!

The best way to stop an attack is to counter-attack! The best defense is an offense! Wage a militant warfare against the Enemy! Baptise yourself constantly in prayer, soak yourself in the Word, memorise and quote God's Promises!--Even to the Devil, as well as to yourself! You can put the Enemy out of action with the Word!--Bury him in a flood of the Truth!


deeptruths.com


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 12, 2012)

*Romans 8:28*



> *And we know that in all things God works for the good of those who love him*, who have been called according to his purpose.


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## loolalooh (Apr 17, 2012)

*PROVERBS 8:35*



> For those who find me find life
> and receive favor from the LORD.


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 20, 2012)

*Have faith!*


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 24, 2012)

*Do not be terrified or discouraged.  HE is with you wherever you go ...*


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## loolalooh (Apr 30, 2012)

*God loves you ...*


----------



## loolalooh (May 2, 2012)




----------



## loolalooh (May 4, 2012)




----------



## plainj (May 7, 2012)

I love this song. It makes me cry every time. Enjoy


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV2nCP2mz14


You dance over me
While I am unaware
You sing all around
But I never hear the sound

Lord I’m amazed by You
Lord I’m amazed by You
Lord I’m amazed by You
How You love me

How wide
How deep
How great
Is Your love for me


----------



## loolalooh (May 8, 2012)




----------



## sidney (May 11, 2012)

For You,

When life has beaten you down and you feel like you cant take anything more, look to the hills from which cometh your help.  He will not suffer your foot to be moved.  He does not slumber nor sleep. The sun shall not smite thee by day nor the moon night.  He shall preserve your soul.  All of your help cometh from the Lord.


----------



## TraciChanel (May 11, 2012)

loolalooh, this picture reminds me that even though I cannot "see" where I'm going, God does. And He will not let me fall. God has the final say in all things 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## loolalooh (May 11, 2012)

TraciChanel said:


> loolalooh, this picture reminds me that even though I cannot "see" where I'm going, God does. And He will not let me fall. God has the final say in all things
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I love this picture.  Thank you for sharing, TraciChanel!


----------



## loolalooh (May 12, 2012)




----------



## loolalooh (May 15, 2012)

*PSALM 18:29*


> In your strength I can crush an army;
> with my God I can scale any wall.


----------



## loolalooh (May 19, 2012)




----------



## loolalooh (Jun 4, 2012)

*T.D. Jakes, "Your Faith Must Stand Trial"*

*Sermon*



> _ ... Faith does not exempt you from tragedy and adversity, ... many of you have been struck with awestricken amazement to find out that after you have named and claimed and believed and declared ... that still there are troubles that persist in your life.  I came to unveil the fact ... that you will never know that you have faith until you're in a good fight.  ... And we'll know that you believe God not because you didn't go through anything but because you did go through something and maintained your integrity while you persevered.  _


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jun 4, 2012)

http://youtu.be/-lvmTNsXoRg


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Maracujá (Jun 16, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> *T.D. Jakes, "Your Faith Must Stand Trial"*
> 
> *Sermon*



This was a powerful sermon, thanks for posting it!


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Laela (Jun 25, 2012)

*Your Life Is Blessed When -

Your life is blessed when -
Peace is in your spirit,
Perception is in your decisions,
Patience is in your trials,
Purpose is in your work,
Purity is in your character
Praise is in your soul,
Power is in your witness,
Passion is in your calling,
Prayer is in your heart.*



> *All praise to God, the Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, who has blessed us with every spiritual blessing in the heavenly realms because we are united with Christ.  -- Ephesians 1:3 NLT*



*
Devotional encouragement by Roy Lessin from his blog: Meet Me In The Meadow.*


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jun 25, 2012)

If what you think your going throgh will take  you out it's ok. If you die you get to be home with the father and if you live you give God glory. In times of darkness you are in development. Use your development stages to propel you for higher.


----------



## Laela (Jun 26, 2012)

*GRACE...*


----------



## LoveisYou (Jun 26, 2012)

Laela said:


> *GRACE...*



Amen!

This is so true


----------



## Laela (Jul 2, 2012)

*Only the true living God can keep waters separate.* A God who has this power, calls us Friend because of His Son, Jesus. wow... 

I just had to pause for a moment for the significance of this image to soak in .. no pun intended.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 2, 2012)

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone that has posted encouraging pictures and quotes. 

Mine is simple. I have this one on my iPhone screen so it is a constant reminder whenever I grab my phone. 





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Missy25 (Jul 3, 2012)

Our God is FAITHFUL

Deuteronomy 7:9

9 Know therefore that the LORD your God is God; he is the faithful God, keeping his covenant of love to a thousand generations of those who love him and keep his commandments.


----------



## loolalooh (Jul 4, 2012)

Quote ....



> When God takes something from your grasp, He's not punishing you, but merely *opening your hands to receive something better.* The will of God will never take you where the Grace of God will not protect you!


----------



## sidney (Jul 4, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> Quote ....



You better believe it, preach Loolalooh!  I hope nobody ever gives up. There is no promise in giving up! Keep moving forward!  He makes all things new!!


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 11, 2012)

This is a re-post that never gets old ...


----------



## loolalooh (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Laela (Oct 18, 2012)

*Proverbs 4:6-9 “Do not forsake wisdom, and she will protect you; love her, and she will watch over you. Wisdom is supreme; therefore get wisdom. Though it cost all you have, get understanding. Esteem her, and she will exalt you; embrace her, and she will honor you. She will set a garland of grace on your head and present you with a crown of splendor.”*


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Oct 22, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> *T.D. Jakes, "Your Faith Must Stand Trial"*
> 
> *Sermon*



 thank you


----------



## kila82 (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow this was for me today!! Amen!


----------



## kila82 (Oct 26, 2012)

Don't know if this has been posted before but I LOVE this story!!!

One day I decided to quit…
I quit my job, my relationship, my spirituality… I wanted to quit my life.
I went to the woods to have one last talk with God.
“God”, I asked, “Can you give me one good reason not to quit?”

His answer surprised me…
“Look around”, He said. “Do you see the fern and the bamboo?”
“Yes”, I replied.
“When I planted the fern and the bamboo seeds, I took very good care of them.
I gave them light.
I gave them water.
The fern quickly grew from the earth.
Its brilliant green covered the floor.
Yet nothing came from the bamboo seed. But I did not quit on the bamboo.
In the second year the Fern grew more vibrant and plentiful.
And again, nothing came from the bamboo seed. But I did not quit on the bamboo. He said.
“In year three there was still nothing from the bamboo seed.
But I would not quit.
In year four, again, there was nothing from the bamboo seed. I would
not quit.” He said.
“Then in the fifth year a tiny sprout emerged from the earth. Compared
to the fern it was seemingly small and insignificant…But just 6
months later the bamboo rose to over 100 feet tall.
It had spent the five years growing roots. Those roots made it strong and gave it what it needed to survive.
I would not give any of my creations a challenge it could not handle.”
He asked me. “Did you know, my child, that all this time you have been struggling, you have actually been growing roots”.
“I would not quit on the bamboo.
I will never quit on you.”
“Don’t compare yourself to others.”
He said.
“The bamboo had a different Purpose than the fern.
Yet they both make the forest beautiful.”
“Your time will come”, God said to me.
“You will rise high”
“How high should I rise?”
I asked.
“How high will the bamboo rise?” He asked in return.
“As high as it can?” I questioned.
“Yes.” He said, “Give me glory by rising as high as you can.”
I hope these words can help you see that God will never give up on you.
Never, Never, Never Give up.
For the Christian Prayer is not an option but an opportunity.
Don’t tell the Lord how big the problem is,
tell the problem how Great the Lord is!


----------



## kila82 (Oct 30, 2012)

I loved this


----------



## Laela (Oct 30, 2012)

Beautiful story; that admonition is Golden...

If God made me a bamboo, a bamboo I be. 



kila82 said:


> Don't know if this has been posted before but I LOVE this story!!!
> 
> One day I decided to quit…
> I quit my job, my relationship, my spirituality… I wanted to quit my life.
> ...


----------



## kila82 (Oct 30, 2012)

Laela said:
			
		

> Beautiful story; that admonition is Golden...
> 
> If God made me a bamboo, a bamboo I be.



I loved it too and it's sooo true! We may be living right and feel like it's for nothing when all the while our roots were growing making us strong and able to withstand the worse! Then once out roots are deep people will start to see our growth just like when the bamboo starts to show above ground then sprout rapidly


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Oct 30, 2012)

I want to share something. It may seem weird or scary but it was quite encouraging for me at the time. While I was a practicing makeup or mua I met a photographer.  He was a great man and a great husband. He and his wife which he adorned so much really tried to live the life of what God called a marriage to be. On one night they were with another couple and the convo turned to God. The photographer began testifying and told the couple who were pretty much athethist that they need to get their life in order that life isn't going to last always. 

Well he was standing up while saying all this. Once he did the couple was sorta like ok we get it but..the photographer dropped dead immediately after witnessing to them. The couple began to start praying immediately as well. The photographer by most thought oh he is a big guy so just had a heartache or something. He was checked and there were no traces of anything that was health related. His wife believed that her husband's purpose was complete and therefore it was time to go home. 

I encourage all of you to dig deeper and make sure you are doing all you can on your mission that your here for. God uses the seemingly horrid accidents or incidents like shootings to get glory. It seems sad but God allowed it therefore God knows how this can enrich the kingdom. Not everything will be sweet and nice. In some of the most horrid situations I have been able to see the good in it. For instance if you have ever been abused which was horrid God will get glory from it because you will be sensitive to a abuse victim.

Take courage ladies in knowing he that started a good work in you will complete it.  The completion may mean a happy ever after or not but it will be a victory either here or in heaven.


----------



## Maracujá (Nov 2, 2012)

When you don’t know your significance, you will pawn yourself off to anyone or anything, searching for something God has already given you. - TD Jakes

Whatever follows the words 'I am' will come looking for you - Joel Osteen


----------



## loolalooh (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## loolalooh (Jan 5, 2013)

This was a good thread started by TracieChanel.
Bumpity bump!


----------



## Laela (Jan 22, 2013)

I needed to read this today...


----------



## Laela (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Leigh (Jan 24, 2013)

Proverbs 3:5

5 Trust in the Lord with all thine heart;
and lean not unto thine own understanding.
6 In all thy ways acknowledge him,
and he shall direct thy paths.
7 Be not wise in thine own eyes:
fear the Lord, and depart from evil.
8 It shall be health to thy navel,
and marrow to thy bones.


----------



## ToyToy (Jan 25, 2013)

I just wanted to share something I shared with a friend of mine a couple of days ago - something I realised just recently: 

It's when we are going through the fire that we really feel the sweetness of God (I have no other way of describing this feeling) *IF* we allow Him. I realised that it was when I was going through really rough times was when I felt God the most. Especially when it was a journey that He set me on. 

There's something about God taking you through a journey and using it to mature you. You begin to see Him differently, because each time He takes you through something, you get to know Him from a new perspective. 

I can say this because I have been through things, and I'm going through stuff now, but it is times like these that I realise how much I love Him. 

So I just wanted to encourage someone out there - if you're going through something, and you just don't understand what's happening, just know that God does. And all He wants in this time is for you to get closer to Him. And when you allow Him, it's the sweetest experience (again - I have no other description for it). If you can do that, that peace you feel is indescribable, and everything else will fall into place (Matthew 6:33). 

Have a great day!


----------



## Laela (Jan 28, 2013)

*Psalm 103:2-6* 
Praise the LORD, my soul, and forget not all his benefits— who forgives all your sins and heals all your diseases, who redeems your life from the pit and crowns you with love and compassion, who satisfies your desires with good things so that your youth is renewed like the eagle’s. The LORD works righteousness and justice for all the oppressed.


----------



## Laela (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Laela (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Laela (Feb 5, 2013)

*"*_When you were born, you cried and the world rejoiced. _
_Live your life so that when you die, the world cries and you rejoice_*"Native American proverb*


----------



## Laela (Feb 6, 2013)

*Keep the Faith.....*


----------



## Maracujá (Dec 31, 2013)

The way Tony Evans relayed this story really touched me, here's the entire video for anyone who is interested (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrATAsm51LU&list=FLCGCiWdoub0g88w2Q7C_0eQ&index=246). Here's the part that really touched me, I'll paraphrase:

Often times we forget why God created us humans. 1/3 of the angels betrayed Him, so God created us humans as lesser beings compared to the angels to make a point: I cannot do anything with strong beings without faith, but with weaker beings with an abiding faith, I can do abundant things. 

Happy 2014 ladies!


----------

